# From now on .....



## Fangz (Jun 10, 2008)

From now on I`ll be taking the Lawn mower with me on walks, I swear !







lol

When I was mowing the lawn this morning I decided to leave Ando outside with me and as I was mowing he did a PERFECT Heel the entire time, row after row on his own right by my side !! I never told him to do it, nor encouraged it, he seemed to like it.

Now I am seriously debating to take the Mower with me on walks to get such a nice heel !!









I thought it was funny and awesome at the same time so I just had to share it with you all


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I"m proud for you, just be very careful with your dog anytime your around a lawn mower. Those things can just be too dangerous.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

That is funny. Can you take a walk down to Virginia? Our lawn could use some mowing and I'd love to meet Ando.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

thats great!!
All Brady does is drops his ball right in the path that I am mowing.
basically its all about Brady no need to mow the lawn


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: bsinghVAThat is funny. Can you take a walk down to Virginia? Our lawn could use some mowing and I'd love to meet Ando.


When you're done mowing in Virginia, would you please continue heading south to Jacksonville, FL.......the darn lawn needs to be mowed every 4-5 days now!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Yah Ando! Oh you will have to get a picture of that next time









You should get one of those Fisher Price lawn mowers that blows bubbles for your walks


----------

